# couldn't believe what this jackleg did on this one



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I went to my friends house to unclog thier sewer line last year. So I ran my sewer machine down the line and got it opened up and ran the camera down the line and it all looked good except for a few root strands left hanging down. A couple months later he calls me back says his sewer is stopped up again. Well this time I decided to run my jetter in there and clean the pipe real good. after I got done I ran the camera again. I couldn;t help but laugh at what I saw. This guy had run 4" perforated s and d pipe all the way to the septic tank. The septic tank is 100 ft from the house. so now I got to go over there and rerun the sewer line and replace that 3/4 inch poly water service all the way to the meter. Thank you mister bootlegger.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh that's just funny.

And sad.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow almost as bad as the one I did last year no line to the tank at all. :laughing:
Funny to hear stories like this makes being in this business fun.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess that mighta created a nice drypak clog...
Why did your friend have a jackleg do it instead of you?:whistling2:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I guess that mighta created a nice drypak clog...
> Why did your friend have a jackleg do it instead of you?:whistling2:


Souteast missouri is nothing but jacklegs. This was done quite a few years ago before i even knew these people. I have only been in missouri about 11 yrs and only known these people about 8 yrs. The problem is that here in southeast missouri there is no code once you get out of the cities juristiction. At least if there is one no one follows it. You don;t have to call for inspection so if someone tells you they are a plumber they can come in and do some pretty nasty stuff. I am just glad I learned to become a license journeyman in another state. I have even seen plumbing house mains run with 4" corrugated perimeter pipe. I know people that were truck drivers hair spray salesman deisel mechanics and they decided to become plumbers just out of the blue. When you get into the counties In the st louis suburbs then you have to be a licensed. Heck my supervisor at the last place I worked never even worked in plumbing and he is going out and giving these people bids and estimating jobs. This causes a lot of problems for those of us that are real plumbers cause these guys go around telling people how thier plumbing needs to be done and when they calls us to come over to give them a bid they think we don't know what we are talking about because we are not on tv in our eddie bauer pants and tommy hilfiger shirts. So much more I could say but I gyess you get the jist of what I am saying.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Wow almost as bad as the one I did last year no line to the tank at all. :laughing:
> Funny to hear stories like this makes being in this business fun.


 had one a couple yrs ago where they came out of the house out to the tank had a 22 1/2 looking down at the tank inlet then they had a 22 1/2 looking up from the tank inlet but were not connected. only thing I can figure is the plumber or the builder ran out of money and couldn't afford that last 24 inches of pipe.:laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

When I go do the sewer I will try to remember to camera the line and make a dvd to post on here. If I can figure out how to do it.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm a pickin, and I'm grinnin!!!!..............Marigold, whenz dat plummer gonna get here?/


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

ibet there waiting on BILL it looks like one of his decks he built!


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Over in the flat country they are worse than in the hills. Them flatlanders ain't right in the head.

"Yeah, I'm from southeast Missouri but I ain't from the flat country over by the boot heel" 

Anyone who grew up in that area will recognize and understand that quote.

I'm just joking. Mostly.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

para1 said:


> I'm a pickin, and I'm grinnin!!!!..............Marigold, whenz dat plummer gonna get here?/


 well at least you got a good looking dog :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

para1 said:


> I'm a pickin, and I'm grinnin!!!!..............Marigold, whenz dat plummer gonna get here?/


 
Don't worry Helgore is on his way! And all in the world of plumbing will be good.


----------

